

Hangout with Martin Fowler, Kent Beck, and DHH: May 9th, 11am ET - arunagarwal
https://plus.google.com/events/ci2g23mk0lh9too9bgbp3rbut0k

======
edwinnathaniel
We have:

Kent Beck who "doesn't care any more what people practice or do w.r.t to TDD"
because he uses it as he sees the needs/fits.

Martin Fowler who tries to further his catalogue by incorporating newer
patterns/methodologies/techniques (REST, NoSQL, NodeJS, MicroServices) that
potentially sees "TDD" as "been there, catalogued that, time to see other
patterns"

and last but not least, DHH, who just recently came out to the public and made
an announcement that "I don't do TDD anymore!".

Missing from the group: Uncle Bob, someone who will potentially argue that TDD
is useful.

Come on guys! We want Uncle Bob there! Let's make this happen.

~~~
daviding
You make Martin sound like some sort of crazed software lepidopterist, pinning
dead patterns to a musty whiteboard. I am sure he'll represent what
Thoughtworks does with regards to TDD. I doubt Kent will just lay still
either.

I see this debate as more of a Services vs Product development techniques
mindset, with TDD as the background track. Shipping vs Consultant is another
way to see it.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Whoa, wait a minute right there sir!

Kent Beck actually works for Facebook.

Martin Fowler is some sort of Principal Engineer or Thought Leader or CTO or
Architect or some sort (regardless Services vs Product vs Shipping vs
Consultant) for Thoughtworks, an organization that does services and products
(check their website :)).

Uncle Bob, on the other hand, is definitely more of a service/consultant
person.

------
jerf
Metacomment: Thanks to Thoughtworks (no affiliation) for putting this
together, and let's do this more often when this sort of discussion breaks
out, it's a fantastic idea. Blog missives have their place in the world, but
real debate does too.

------
KVFinn
Maybe we can have a TDD person with from the rails community if you do another
hangout? I have a feeling you'll end up talking past each other because you
work on different kinds of things.

Perhaps [https://twitter.com/garybernhardt](https://twitter.com/garybernhardt)

His blog response to DHH's keynote:
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/blog/2014/tdd-straw-
men-a...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/blog/2014/tdd-straw-men-and-
rhetoric)

------
jacobkg
Some Background:

The RailsConf keynote that started it all:
[http://www.confreaks.com/videos/3315-railsconf-keynote-
writi...](http://www.confreaks.com/videos/3315-railsconf-keynote-writing-
software)

David's thoughts in blog post form:
[http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2014/tdd-is-dead-long-
liv...](http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2014/tdd-is-dead-long-live-
testing.html)

A response from Kent Beck [https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/rip-
tdd/75084019494...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/rip-
tdd/750840194948847)

This should be a great discussion.

------
tdicola
This looks interesting, but am I looking at Google Plus correctly and really
not seeing an 'Add to calendar' option to put this event on my gmail calendar?
I could have sworn Google was really good about making it easy to put stuff on
their calendar. Yeesh.

~~~
sleazebreeze
There's a big "are you going to watch?" pane underneath the main header with
Yes, Maybe or No options. That seems to do the trick to add it to my calendar.

~~~
tdicola
Odd--what if I don't want to tell the world that I'm attending?

~~~
Bootvis
I think that's a fair point. Generally, I like to put things on _my_ calendar
and _my_ calendar only.

------
tieTYT
Is this going to be recorded so I can watch it later?

~~~
arunagarwal
Yes you can watch here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9quxZsLcfo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9quxZsLcfo)

------
walkon
This post has dropped from the front page of HN to the 3rd in about 15
minutes? I don't get HN at all.

